# Im in Cozumel!!!



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Guys!!

I'm in cozumel right now!! It's absolutly amazing. Im getting my scuba certification, and should be going out again in a little bit. The fish aer AMAZING. The conchs here, while most are dead, have to be at least 1.5-2 feet across. The fish are so tame, it's amazing...you can get within 6 inches of them before they swim away, and it's not even a paniced swim...lol I saw a sea turtle yesterday while diving the other day as well....he was small, but it was so cool. And the computer I'm usung is free, so I don't have to pay to use the internet...lmao. 

We should be going to the shopping distrect tomorrow or the next day, and I'm taking my sister, and my cousins out on a boat to reef so they can learn to snorkle...

Adios Amigos!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

Have fun Andrew! Take some cool pics!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

We got back from our 3rd dive a little buit ago....it was amazing...lol we saw another sea turtle, tons of queen angels, a couple gray angels, etc. we went down to 50-60 feet to the reef, then it was a wall, as far as you could see, just corals and fish. we saw another sting ray as well...lol 

I'm taking pics...and tons of them...lol There really isn't a time when I don't have my camera around my neck...lmao

The butterflys are really cool as well....there must me a thoursand different kinds...it feels like I'm in a butterfly house with all of the butterflys and humming birds. It's so hot too....80-90*F

I'm going out on another dive in about 15 minutes as well, then going shopping in town, and snorkeling on the reefs tomorrow. 

Andrew


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

Sounds awesome . I hope you have fun! Sounds like it.


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

Wow luckey,hope you have fun.My g/f got sick when she went down there from the food.She loved it but it was a school trip so they didnt get to go dive.She loved shoping down there stuffs so cheap look for knock offs as she bought a purse down there and it was fake.She should have know cause of the price.lol Be safe have fun dont drink the water!!!


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

FBG:

You seen down there the "old dinosaurs" setting on the 2nd floor balconies with their lady.

Well these "old dinosaurs":
1) are watching the healthy gals on the beach;
2) have a waiter sitting on the couch in the room with whom they and their lady are visiting;
3) and the visit is nice although requesting and immediately receiving adult beverages is even nicer.

Please study hard and do not study "what little bit" is required by your "teachers".

TR


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

Okay...so...here's wahat I've been up to in the past day or so...

Yesteray afternoon, we all went into the shopping district in Cozumel, so that was pretty cool. Lots of jewelry stores in the carribean, espacially silver. It's like every other store, if not more, are jewelry stores....no joke.

when we got back to the resort, after dinner, they had a dance contest on the beach, so I took my sister, and we danced, and can you believe it?? WE WON!! first place, granted the prize was only a t shirt thats too big for me, but it was still tons of fun. We must have danced for an hour and a half, strait.

Today, we went scuba diving again, on our first dive, we saw 2 more sea turtles, an octopus, and a 5 foot nurse shark, a first for me. On our second, we didn't see much.

Then we all went snorkeling out in a couple different places. On our first dive, we saw TONS of spotted morays, and I saw a chain eel, among other fish. Also another baby (4 feet) nurse shark, and all the kids got to see it, so that was pretty cool. At our second spot, there were tons of bahama stars, and sand dollars, and I got stung by a couple of jelly fish. from my elbows to the middle of my nech was just covered, and now, 7 hours later, I can still feel the tingleing. Take a musquito bite, take the pain and multiply it by 2, and you have a single jellyfish sting, now take all of that, and put it everywhere, and you have a true jelly sting....not fun. so it didn't hurt that much, but it was really annoying, cause it doesn{t go away.

After we got back from that, we went directly to our next scuba dive, this time it was a night dive. TONS of fun. we saw anothe sea turtle (5 total so far this trip), 2 octopuses (these things are so cool) sea cucumbers, shrimps, fish, spawning corals, etc. It was amazing.

Now I'm here, waiting for the new years party to start, but it's only 10:30...lol

Later guys!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

You got off easy with that jellyfish sting. :razz: Do you know what kind got you?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Your in cozumel.
You won a dance competition.
And you were stung by a jellyfish.
Oh roo-roo xD


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

I know I got off easy...lol It still stings tho when I get int he water :l I have no idea what kind it was, all of a sudden at the bottom of the ocean, it just started stinging really badly...lol 

We went scubaing again today....and saw 3 more seaturtles during our first dive....I even pet one, and that was kinda cool, cause he tried to eat me after that...lol

Beeg storm blowing in atm....lots and lots of wind right now, but no rain yet. I heard something about a tropical storm, but I'm not sure....I have to check the weather...lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

Today sucks....plain and simple...The wind is sooooooooooo strong, it's unbealiviable....you can't even walk on the beach because the wind is picking up the sand and it's like sandpaper on your face and legs. The waves are HUGE, but since were not allowed in the ocean, we acn't go body surfing...go figure. There are no dives, snorkel or scuba, going out today, so really, all we can do is sit around. It's freezing too....our high today is only supposed to be 65, but that's still better than the 21 degrees at home in michigan...lol

Unfortunantly, we have to go home tomorrow....when the high temp is 75...lol the days after we leave, it's going back into the 80's again...lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

Ahh....that sucks, Andrew! It always happens to me like that when I go to the beach on vacation......the day I leave is always the nicest one. 

Well, sounds like you've had a fabulous trip so far, even without doing stuff today. 

I'm ready to see some pics!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

The wind is unbearable....but we went swimming a little bit ago...the waves wer tons of fun. I have tons of pics, and cn´t wait to download them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm baaaaaaaaack.....

It's good to be home, and to be able to sleep in a bed where the sheets stay on....let alone my own bed (long story)

I walked in the door at 1 in the morning last night, and by the time I got into bed and alsleep, it was 2, at least, that was the last time I remember seeing on my clock...lol Now it's quarter to 7, and I have to leave for school...lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

Glad you made it home safely! I can't wait to see the pics.  Wow, you are gonna crash when you get home from school....lol. I'd beg my mom to let me stay home.


----------



## cherrybarbz18 (Jan 2, 2008)

WoW that sounds lke alota fun .............pics please


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

I have so much homework....Algebra 2, Zoology, I finished all my english homework already, and I have lots of web design stuff. On top of it, I have to work tomorrow for most of the day, and the same on sunday. But I"m home, and it's freezing...lol

As you can see, I have a busy weekend, so I have no idea when I"ll get to downloading the pics, but as soon as I get the chance, I'll do it. But atm, all of my tanks are just covered with algae, espacially my 40, so those all need to get cleaned, waterchanges, etc. After those are done, I'll get to the pics...lol


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

haha so lesson today is kids do your homework at the start of christmas break not the end.

looking forward to pics andaroo and good to see you made it home safely


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

nononono....I never had homework on christmas break...lmao. I missed a day of school yesterday cause I was away....that's why I have the homework...lmao :lol:


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Roo, you sound like your a working class citizen bringing home the bacon xD.
Download the picttuuureeess .

Same happened while I was in Florida though, everyday at 4 (the time when we could actually go somewhere...) it would rain. Exact same time, amount, etc. We went to the beach twice, the second time there was a storm (which I still went out in). To top it off, we spent 4 days there, rather than like two weeks . That trip was kind of a downer.

Welcome back though


----------

